# Star Trek: Picard - Die Easter-Eggs und Anspielungen von Episode 1 (Spoiler)



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Die Easter-Eggs und Anspielungen von Episode 1 (Spoiler)*

						Die erste Folge von Star Trek: Picard ist jetzt über Amazon Prime abrufbar. Star-Trek-Fans, die die Episode schon gesehen haben, sind bestimmt die Easter-Eggs und Anspielungen aufgefallen. Wir haben eine kleine Übersicht zusammengestellt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Die Easter-Eggs und Anspielungen von Episode 1 (Spoiler)*


----------



## Simita (25. Januar 2020)

Also ich sehe diese Auflistung nich als easter egg. Sondern als Auflistung für unwissende.
Trotzdem nen Geiler Start und freue mich auf die nächste Folge.


----------



## The_Rock (25. Januar 2020)

Die Queens könnten auch die Borgköniginnen darstellen. Aber mal schaun


----------



## Taubenhaucher (25. Januar 2020)

Direkt beim ersten Mord wird gezeigt wer sich unter den Helmen verbirgt, das Messer, mit dem Dahj´s Freund ermordet wird, ist ein "Gill Hibben Double Shadow", das selbe Modell mit dem Shinzon in Star Trek Nemesis seine DNA Probe abgibt.


----------



## The_Rock (25. Januar 2020)

Taubenhaucher schrieb:


> Direkt beim ersten Mord wird gezeigt wer sich unter den Helmen verbirgt, das Messer, mit dem Dahj´s Freund ermordet wird, ist ein "Gill Hibben Double Shadow", das selbe Modell mit dem Shinzon in Star Trek Nemesis seine DNA Probe abgibt.



Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Allerdings nur. weil ich den Tag zuvor nochmal Star Trek Nemesis gesehn hab, sonst wärs mir vermutlich entgangen 

Kanns immer noch nicht glauben, dass die "echte" Zeitlinie endlich wieder weitergeführt wird. Nach zwei Prequels (Enterprise und Discovery), einem angekündigten Prequel-Spin Off (Sektion 31 Serie) und 3 Kirk-Filmen in der alternativen Zeitlinie, wirds aber auch verdammt nochmal Zeit. 
Versteh den ganzen Prequel-Wahn sowieso nicht. Eine Serie/Film kann man von mir aus machen, aber ständig diese Welle zu reiten, wird irgendwann auch mal öde.


----------



## Banana-GO (25. Januar 2020)

Viel Text hat der gute Jean-Luc ja nicht gerade. Außer "Wieso, Weshalb, Warum", kommt da nicht viel. 45 Minuten Folgen sind auch nicht gerade toll.
Aber insgesamt ein ganz guter Start.  Dranbleiben.


----------



## Pugnare (25. Januar 2020)

Mein tipp wartet noch 2 wochen und guckt die ersten 3 folgen am stück dann wird das Gesamtbild klarer und die handlung nachvollziehbarer generell aber sehr interessantes setting und gut inszeniert bin gespannt was mich in den folgen 4-10 erwartet


----------



## Simita (25. Januar 2020)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Allerdings nur. weil ich den Tag zuvor nochmal Star Trek Nemesis gesehn hab, sonst wärs mir vermutlich entgangen
> 
> Kanns immer noch nicht glauben, dass die "echte" Zeitlinie endlich wieder weitergeführt wird. Nach zwei Prequels (Enterprise und Discovery), einem angekündigten Prequel-Spin Off (Sektion 31 Serie) und 3 Kirk-Filmen in der alternativen Zeitlinie, wirds aber auch verdammt nochmal Zeit.
> Versteh den ganzen Prequel-Wahn sowieso nicht. Eine Serie/Film kann man von mir aus machen, aber ständig diese Welle zu reiten, wird irgendwann auch mal öde.


Dieser wahn ist der rechte Verteilung geschuldet.


----------



## GxGamer (25. Januar 2020)

B-4? Und ich dachte immer der heisst Bevor / Before. 
Easter Eggs?  Ich nenne das Fachwissen.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2020)

> *Picards Lager:* Das Lager von Picard beinhaltet einige bekannte  Objekte aus vergangen Zeiten. So beispielsweise ein sogenanntes bat'leth  von Worf, ein Modell der Enterprise-E, die Yacht des Captain, ein  Modell der U.S.S. Stargarzer (Picards Schiff vor der Enterprise) und ein  Banner des "Captain Picard Day" aus der TNG-Folge "Pegasus".


Neben dem Bat'leth liegt rechts die Shakespeare-Gesamtausgabe aus TNG. Die Yacht des Captains heißt übrigens eigentlich Calypso und ist an der Unterseite der Enterprise-E angedockt. 



> *Dr. Bruce Maddox:* In der TNG-Folge "Wem gehört Data?" wollte Maddox den Androiden für die Sternenflotte beanspruchen.


Wer TNG aufmerksam geschaut hat, der weiß das Data nach der Verhandlung den Kontakt zu Maddox nicht abgebrochen hat. Das wird in der TNG-Folge Data´s Day klar. 



> *Utopia Planitia Schiffswerft:* In dieser Schiffswerft wurde laut TNG die Enterprise-D gebaut.


Ebenso die USS Voyager, USS Enterprise-E und die USS Defiant.

In Greater Boston sieht man bei der Sykline das Logo der Ferengi an einem Hochhaus. 

Picard´s Mitbewohner/Haushälter Laris und Zhaban sind zwei ehemalige Tal Shiar Agenten. 

Zum Schluss der Episode als die Kamera aus dem Borgwürfel/Romulanerstützpunkt zoomt, (was übrigens eine Anspielung an Star Trek: Der erste Kontakt ist) hört man eine Melodie. Die Melodie ist die Neufassung der Romulaner-Melodie aus TOS - Balance of Terror.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (26. Januar 2020)

Ich bin, nach dem Ansehen der ersten Episode, sehr zufrieden und freue mich schon auf den Rest.
Gerade die Schlussszene macht Lust auf mehr.

Dafür habe ich sogar meine persönliche Regel gebrochen, neue Staffeln/Serien erst dann anzusehen wenn alle Folgen verfügbar sind.
Aber bis März warten - und dabei allen Spoilern auszuweichen - war mir diesmal doch zu viel


----------



## BigBoymann (26. Januar 2020)

Also irgendwie ist der Artikel doch ein wenig überflüssig, oder? 

Die Aufzählung von EasterEggs wäre ja lustig, aber so offensichtlich dargestellte Fakten aus TNG sind doch keinen Artikel wert. Ich meine in der Qualität des Artikels müsste man vielleicht auch den ersten versteckten EasterEggs aufzeigen, denn immerhin handelt die Serie von Picard, dem Captain der Enterprise in der Version D und E.

Aber ansonsten gefällt mir die Serie bisher ganz gut, hatte große Hoffnungen die bisher noch nicht zerstört wurden. Klar war die Kampfszene gleich Mal sehr unüblich für StarTrek, aber damit kann man wohl leben. Ansonsten war der Storyaufbau nicht schlecht und passt zum Kanon der letzten Originalfilme und DS9 wo die Sternenflotte nach und nach ihre heile Welt aufgegeben hat und immer mehr Intrigen einfließen. Ganz so wie in der echten Politik.


----------



## DarkWing13 (4. Februar 2020)

In Utopia Planetia werden praktisch alle neuen Modelle und Prototypen der Förderation gebaut und getestet (natürlich im Weltraum, aber das ist die Basis  ) 
Dort erhält jeweils immer das erste Schiff den Namen seiner Klasse, also z.B: "Galaxy" für die Galaxy-Class.  
Aber natürlich ist es auch eine große Schiffswerft für die "Massenproduktion".

Und Nein! Ich bin kein Nerd und laufe in Star Trek Uniformen herum! 

mfg


----------

